# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  THAI Superstar Phai Pongsathorn kommt am 14.5.2011 nach Biel

## schiene

???????????? ??? ??????    
   THAI Superstar Phai Pongsathorn kommt am 14.5.2011 nach Bielefeld   
      Beginn 18 Uhr - Ende 03 Uhr                                                                                                      
    ????????? ??? ??? ?????   ?????? 14 ??????? 2011 ???????????????? 18:00 - 03:00 ?????? 

    Programm:
    - THAI Live-Konzert Phai Pongsathorn
    - THAI Live-Performance Dancer (Professionelle moderne Tanzgruppe aus Thailand "Ohm_Niramithaki Dancer")
    - Live-Band Suriya Project 
    - SHINGA Beer Lounge
    - Thaifood Spezialitäten
    - Cocktail Bar 
http://www.thai-konzert.de/

----------


## wein4tler

Und fährst Du hin?

----------


## schiene

> Und fährst Du hin?


Neee,ist nix für mich.Somlak hört auch andere Musik

----------


## Mr Mo

ausserdem gibts doch gar kein Bielefeld   ::

----------


## schiene

> ausserdem gibts doch gar kein Bielefeld


stimmt!!!!!!!!

und für alle die das noch nicht wussten.....
http://fsinfo.noone.org/~abe/mirrors/bielefeld.html

----------


## wein4tler

Ihr wollt mich wohl verarschen. Ich war schon in Bielefeld.
Bielefeld ist eine kreisfreie Stadt im Regierungsbezirk Detmold im Nordosten Nordrhein-Westfalens. Mit knapp 325.000 Einwohnern ist sie die größte Stadt der Region Ostwestfalen-Lippe und deren wirtschaftliches Zentrum.

Die erste Erwähnung als Stadt stammt aus dem Jahr 1214. Am Nordende eines Quertales des Teutoburger Waldes gelegen, sollte die Kaufmannsstadt den Handel in der Grafschaft Ravensberg fördern, deren größter Ort sie wurde. Bielefeld war lange Zeit das Zentrum der Leinenindustrie. Heute ist die Stadt vor allem Standort der Nahrungsmittel-industrie, von Handels- und Dienstleistungsunternehmen, der Druck- und Bekleidungsindustrie und des Maschinenbaus. Überregional bekannt sind ihre Universität, die v. Bodelschwinghschen Stiftungen Bethel, die Dr. August Oetker KG sowie der Fußballverein Arminia Bielefeld.
Die alte Frau von Bodelschwingh habe ich selber kennen gelernt.

----------


## schiene

auch was,wer weis wo du warst  ::  Bielefeld gibts nicht und basta!!  :cool:  

Neeee,aber im ernst,da gabs mal"Die Bielefeldverschwörung".Viele kennen es aber nicht alle.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeldverschw%C3%B6rung

----------


## Mr Mo

....und sehn wir uns nicht in dieser Welt - dann sehn wir uns in Bielefeld!
frei nach Udo Lindenberg   ::

----------

